# Autotrail waste tap needed



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I managed to lose the waste pipe and tap in the snow in france last week, the pipe is just 1&1/2 sink waste, its the tap thats the problem i cant find one anywhere, i could go to Autotrail and take out a loan but dont want to for a simple plastic tap, any ideas anyone ? thanks.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

These guys should have what you need:-

CAK tanks

Trevor


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, second that.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Third that.. Always try CAK first.... :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

First place i looked no 1&1/2" bore tap 1&1/4" but not what i need


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Are sure it is not a 40mm tap?

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/t1989-drain-valve-replacements
Dave p


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave thats only3/4" bore.


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*On the Autotrail website at t the moment*

£39 for the lot on the Autotrail website at the moment. Someone must know who makes it?


----------

